# "economy blank" question



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Doubled this one up

Having aquired a Stradic 4000 and a Blue Yonder...Im trying to talk myself into building two rods to fit. Ive never done it before. Researched it all and think Im ready to make the plunge in the near future...

For the Stradic Im thinking up to 3oz...1.5-2 sweet spot for sting silvers but maybe up to 3 to double up for a sea mullet/pompano rod in the wash

The Blue Yonder Im thinking 4-6oz "puppy drum" bait rod

Looking towards the Rainshadows because of price but the 1-3 seems to be missing. Preferably 2pc. 

Any suggestions and where to buy? Thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Stradic- SU1264???
BY-1267??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Stradic - 1145F or 1264F
BY - 1386 or 1266/7.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The 1264 on second thought doesnt go to three oz


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Guide size and spacing for these? Thanks


----------

